# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  Component : Yomna Label

## msayed2004

# Title : Yomna Label

# Description :
In the name of Allah, Most Gracious, Most Merciful.

This control is a replacement for the VB Label control that lacks hWnd property & cause many problem with skinning 3rd party controls.

Yomna is my niece and now I like to start my private projects with her name , she is about one yaer and half now.

While I was designing this control I found a problem in drawing texts to a transparent usercontrol , I made a search at PSC & I found a useful project for AlT (Id=56381) , from that project I learnt where to add my code to draw the text to my transparent control , much thanks to him.

A text file is included with the project to tell you what I have learnt from that submission.

# Feature list : Same as the VB label but with no skinning problems

# Screen-shots : Attached

# Author name : Mohammed Sayed

# System Requirements : Nothing special , it is pure VB & API

# License info : Free , abuse it as you want  :Wink:  .

----------

